# WIe fang ich mit Dungeons & Dragons an ?



## Stryke89 (31. Dezember 2005)

Hi Leute...
Da ich immoment Neverwinter Nights spiele und auch sonst schon öfters Spiele gespielt hab die auf den Dungeons & Dragons Regeln basieren, würde ich gerne mal das richtige Tabletop spiel spielen.
Nun weiss ich aber nicht sogenau was dafür die Vorraussetzungen sind und wie ich anfangen soll. Spielt jemand von euch Dungeons & Dragons?
Kann man das eigentlich auch zu zweit spielen oder brauch man dafür mehr Leute?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2005)

Stryke89 am 31.12.2005 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute...
> Da ich immoment Neverwinter Nights spiele und auch sonst schon öfters Spiele gespielt hab die auf den Dungeons & Dragons Regeln basieren, würde ich gerne mal das richtige Tabletop spiel spielen.
> Nun weiss ich aber nicht sogenau was dafür die Vorraussetzungen sind und wie ich anfangen soll. Spielt jemand von euch Dungeons & Dragons?
> Kann man das eigentlich auch zu zweit spielen oder brauch man dafür mehr Leute?




also, ich spiel es zwar selber nicht, aber da es ja immer einen spielleiter gibt macht es zu zweit sichr wenig sinn. es geht vielleicht, aber dann sitzt halt der spielleiter da und der andere spielt alleine.

für solche P&P gibt es ja auch immer einstiegsets beim hersteller, für deutschland AFAIK http://www.feder-und-schwert.com/  

und im internet findest du bestimmt zahlriche einsteigerguides und tipps. 

siehe zB hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeons_%26_Dragons

http://www.dnd-gate.de/gate3/page/


----------



## mara-jade (31. Dezember 2005)

Als Erstes:
Dungeons and Dragons ist *kein* Tabletop-Spiel (wie z.B. Warhammer) sondern ein Pen and Paper Rollenspiel.

Du brauchst dazu mindestens drei Leute, vier bis fünf sind imo für den Anfang ideal. Einer muss der "Meister" sein, die anderen dürfen Helden spielen.
Der Meister erfindet (oder kauft) das Abenteuer und führt die Spieler durch das Spiel. Er/Sie ist also alle NPCs, alle Gegner, alle Verbündeten usw.
Die Spieler erschaffen sich Helden, mit denen sie dann das Abenteuer bestehen.
Der Vorteil zum Computer ist hierbei logischerweise die totale Handlungsfreiheit.

Zum Einstieg empfehle ich dir das Spieler Handbuch. Dort findest du die wichtigstens Grundregeln und alle Informationen, die man zum Erstellen des eigenen Helden braucht.

Im Handbuch findet man immer wieder Verweise zu Miniaturen und Spielfeldern, allerdings ist der Gebrauch von diesen optional und hemmt imo nur den Spielfluß. Kämpfe werden im Kopf und mit Würfeln ausgetragen.
Und in einem Rollenspiel sollte es, meiner Meinung nach, nicht unbedingt darum gehen, im Sekundentakt Monster zu metzeln, sondern auch mit NPCs zu interagieren, Rätsel zu lösen usw.
Meine Gruppe hat hin und wieder Abenteuer, wo es den ganzen Abend lang zu maximal zwei Kämpfen kommt.


----------

